# Tablesaw Sled Safety



## simmo (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi All , using my sled earlier it occurred to me that if I fitted a lever operated pin under spring tension at either side of the fence that would stop the sled moving forward until BOTH levers were held down withdrawing the pins there fore ensuring both hands were clear of the blade, this would be a good safety device, I use an over center hold down to secure the work, has anyone else fitted this kind of device?Ideas to expand the principle welcome,Cheers

Chris


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea, yes, show us some photo's.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Sounds interesting, you could call it the sledstop.


----------



## simmo (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes I gree with the obvious that it wont move without pushing but i could push it with one hand and injure the other, this happens the most with repetitive actions, a mechanism that requires BOTH hands to releasebefor the sled can be advanced woulp in my mind be a useful safety device, I am currently working on an idea usind a bicycle handle bar with the brake levers pulling cable actuated plunger/lever up to allow foward movement,as this would increase safety and encourage the use of work holding devices,i have a relative and a friend both pro woodworkers with fingers/thumbs amputated on the table saw,most hobbyists
get away with things that would get them dissmissed in a workplace, just my twopenneth
cheers
chriis


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Typically called a dead man's grip…..if something is not held…then the device will not start or run. They work ok…until someone finds a way to bypass the safety effect in order to speed things up.

I have two handles on my sled that are located to keep my hands and fingers away from the blade. The mitre slot guides make sure the sled is going straight….I just need to hold it down on the saw and push forward - the handles are the best places to put your hands for this.


----------

